# shed



## raemc (May 1, 2005)

hi all 
we would like to source a light quick erect storage shelter for our bikes etc,we already have a large driveaway awning which we use for long stays but its to much hassle for a couple of days.pup tents etc are too small,anyone got any ideas

raemc


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Don't know if your budget will stretch to this:

BIKE TENT

It's designed for motorbikes, but would suit your needs perfectly, I think.

This is cheaper, but I'm not sure about security: CANOPY

It's designed as an add-on to another tent, but would cover your bikes, I think.


----------



## raemc (May 1, 2005)

thanks for the link the bke cover would be ideal except for the price


----------



## 88870 (May 10, 2005)

How about a cheap gazebo. We bought one for 20 quid, has 3 sides and puts up in about a minute and a half as you just have to push the legs up and it all unfolds. Would that do?  

Sorry, can't remember where we got it though


----------



## Citysafe (Feb 5, 2006)

We use a Moped cover 

Smal light and secure - also cheap,

Takes up no space.


----------



## raemc (May 1, 2005)

thanks for the suggestions ,what we want is somewhere to keep our bikes and beauclaire etc under cover and out of sight while we are away from the site maybe a beach shelter with a zip door might do if we can find one big enough.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Shed*

Hi

B&Q and Homebase and the like have a plastic storage thing - like a mini shed.

Have a look at this example - flat packed and I would imagine easy to knock together

http://www.argos.co.uk/static/Product/partNumber/7051801.htm

Rapide561


----------

